# Gamekey Problem !



## Bomkracher (15. November 2012)

Hallo Games- und Blizzardfreunde,

ich habe mir das Spiel Diablo 3 im Internet auf amazon.de bestellt und heute (15.11.12) ist es angekommen.
Ich mache das Spiel lege die CD ein und möchte den Gamekey eingeben. Danach erscheint diese Meldung. (siehe Dateianhang)
Nach langer aber erfolgloser Suchen nach der Lösung des Problems, frage ich nun euch liebe Community.
Hat jemand das selbe Problem gehabt und wenn ja wie habt ihr es gelöst ? 
Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten   

Euer Bomkracher


----------



## Lancegrim (15. November 2012)

Da ist kein Datenanhang. Jedenfalls sehe ich keinen.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

Kann ich bestaetigen, kein Anhang.


----------



## xxardon (17. November 2012)

hat er einfach mal keinen anhang mitgegeben!


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2012)

Du kannst sonst auch das Bild auf irgend nen kostenlosen Anbieter hochladen und hier verlinken. Beispiel wäre: http://img4host.net/
Leider können wir Dir ohne entsprechende Fehlermeldung wirklich nicht weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten was ich tun würde wenn das Problem weiterbesteht: Logg Dich ein im Battlenet, geh in der Navigation auf "Support" --> "Support-Tickets"
Dann runterscrollen und unter "Ticketstatus" auf den Knopf "STELLEN SIE EINE FRAGE" klicken. So kannst Du ein Support-Ticket eröffnen und Blizzard wird Dir dann irgendwann direkt antworten.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. November 2012)

Das scheint ihn eh nicht mehr sonderlich zu interessieren. Seit dem Erstellen des Thread hat er sich bis jetzt hier nicht einmal mehr blicken lassen. Wahrscheinlich hat sich das Problem eh in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, weil er nur irgendwas anders gemacht haben wird, als er sollte.


----------

